

Characteristics of B2B unicorn ideas - ArekDymalski
https://medium.com/@rikutter/characteristics-of-b2b-unicorn-ideas-4536fec9d1c7?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-83BRQOIxTNR7jvkw4aLeFbP5TDveaw3SUkunDEve4itkVUYCjzWLVa7CYJyYhahnRs6u6EDN0sXWd6ENBI1YTLXES8fA&_hsmi=17086702

======
ArekDymalski
In case someone hopes to discover some secret magical sauce of success in the
article, here comes the TL;DR version:

Essential characteristics: Potentially huge market,Novel product,Ability to
create an advantage / difficult to compete against.

Additinally the author lists 10 non-essential characteristics of the analyzed
gruop of companies:

1\. Market Dynamics: Attacking a new market (or overlooked market)

2\. Market Dynamics: Entering a highly competitive market

3\. Enabled by a trend/change

4\. Focusing on tech “invention”

5\. Obvious value proposition

6\. Clear path to market

7\. No strong buyer power

8\. No strong supplier power

9\. Unfair advantage

10\. Mixed business models (B2C2B, B2B2C)

